# Is it possible to install OpenGL 2.1.2 for Intel 965 Express chipset?



## keith11 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just checked and the OpenGL version I have installed on my system is 1.5.0 - Build 7.15.10.1472. Is there a way I can upgrade it to a higher version - 2.1.2, for an Intel 965 Express chip? I have a Lenovo X61 tablet machine with Intel Centrino Pro (Core 2 Duo) 1.6 GHz processor, with 2 GB RAM. Thanks.

Keith.

System specs:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Series Processor (1595 MHz)
Memory: 2006 MB
OS Version: Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
Graphics Card Vendor: Intel
Graphics Card: Intel 965/963 Graphics Media Accelerator
OpenGL Version: 1.5.0 - Build 7.15.10.1472


----------

